# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  لدي مخطوطات موقع طوكيو كاملة اكثر من 1500 مخطوط

## شريف حنفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
املك مخطوطات موقع طوكيو كاملة اكثر من 1500 مخطوط بها الكثير من النوادر 
ارجو ان اتبادل المخطوطات مع الاخوة الاعضاء بشرط ان يكون الاخ من مصر او له احد بمصر او يستطيع ان يتبادل معي المخطوطات حيث انني لا استطيع ان ارفع شيء للموقع بسبب انني لا اعرف كيف ارفع حيث انني لست جيد بالنت ولكني قدرتي هي ان اضع المخطوط على ملف ورد وابعث بالايميل هذا ما استطيعه فقط ولذلك التبادل سيكون احسن ويستطيع من اتبادل معه ان يرفع المخطوطات لاي موقع كما يحب ان كان يعرف في ذلك واليكم قائمة بالاسماء 
اسماء المخطوطات التي لدي على اسطوانات وعلى الهارد والخاصة بموقع طوكيو  
شريف حنفي 
0132750314تليفون
Hanafy412@yahoo.com

الاسماء 
الأبحاث المخلصة في حكم كي الحمصة
إتحاف الزكي بشرح التحفة المرسلة إلى النبي
كتاب إثبات الواجب
كتاب إثبات الواجب
الآجرومية
الآجرومية
الآجرومية
أجل القرب وأكشف الكرب في الصلاة على سيد العجم والعرب خاتم رسل الله أجمعين
الأجوبة الأبناسية عن الأسئلة اليافعية
رسالة أجوبة سبعة عشر في حق كلمة نصر
أجوبة للذين طعنوا في النوافل بالجماعة
الأجوبة المحررة في البيضة الخابثة المنكرة
رسالة في الأحدية
رسالة في الأحكام على تحاويل سني العالم
كتاب أحوال القيامة
كتاب أحوال القيامة
كتاب أحوال القيامة
كتاب أحوال القيامة
كتاب إحياء علوم الدين
كتاب إحياء علوم الدين
إحياء علوم الدين
إحياء علوم الدين
اختلاج نامه
الاختيار
الاختيار شرح المختار للفتوى
رسالة الآداب
رسالة في آداب البحث
رسالة في آداب البحث
آداب المريدين
آداب المعلمين
الأدوية المفردة المستعملة وخواصها وأفعالها
أذكار الأذكار
كتاب أراسيس
أربعون حديثا
أربعون حديثا تتعلق بسورة الإخلاص
أربعون حديثا في العفو والغفران
أربعون حديثا من الصحاح والحسان
أربعون عقائد
كتاب الأربعين
كتاب الأربعين
كتاب الأربعين حديثا
كتاب أربعين حديثا ومعهم أربعين (!) حكاية
رسالة الارتفاع
أرجوزة
الأرجوزة الرحبية
الأرجوزة اللطيفة والبلغة السنية المنيفة
أرجوزة الولدان
رسالة أرسلان الدمشقي
إرشاد الساري
كتاب إرشاد الطالبين إلى مراتب علماء العاملين
إرشاد الطلاب إلى وسيلة الحساب
كتاب الإرشاد إلى سبيل الرشاد
الازدهار فيما عقده الشعراء من الآثار
كتاب الأزهار المتناثرة في الأخبار المتواترة
أسئلة أجاب عنها الشيخ أحمد بن قاسم العبادي الشافعي
الرسالة في الأسئلة الطبيعية الحارثية
كتاب الأساس لعقائد الأكياس في معرفة رب العالمين وعدله في المخلوقين وما يتصل بذلك من أصول الدين
إسباغ المنة في أنهار الجنة
كتاب الاستبصار فيما اختلف فيه من الأخبار
رسالة في استثناء "إلا ما شاء ربك"
استحباب الوضوء
الاسترفاف في الاستخلاف
رسالة في الاستصحاب
رسالة الاستعارات 
رسالة الاستعارة السمرقندية
رسالة الاستعارة السمرقندية
رسالة الاستعارة السمرقندية
رسالة الاستعارة السمرقندية
رسالة الاستعارة السمرقندية
رسالة الاستعلاء في بيان الاستنجاء
الاستغاثة
استغاثة
استغاثة
الاستغفارة
استقصاد الاعتبار في شرح الاستبصار
رسالة في الاستنجاء
الإسراء
إسرائيليات
أسماء الله الحسنى
أشباه نظائر
إشراق التواريخ
أشكال التأسيس
الأشنهية في الفرائض
اصطلاحات حافظ
الأصل
رسالة في أصول الحديث
كتاب أصول الفقه المسمى الشاشي
الأضواء البهجة في إبراز دقائق المنفرجة
الأضواء البهجة في إبراز دقائق المنفرجة
إظهار الأسرار
إظهار الأسرار
إظهار الأسرار
إظهار الأسرار في النحو
إظهار السر الموضوع في العمل بالربع المقطوع
إظهار السر الموضوع في العمل بالربع المقطوع
إظهار السر الموضوع في العمل بالربع المقطوع
إعانة المجدين في تصحيح الدين بشرح أم البراهين
الإعراب عن قواعد الإعراب
إعلام الملاحدة وإظهار الزنادقة
إغاثة اللهفان في مصائد الشيطان
رسالة في إقامة التعزير على المفسد بلا دعوى
كتاب الاقترانات
كتاب أقصى الأمل والشوق في علوم حديث الرسول
كتاب أقصى الأمل والشوق في علوم حديث الرسول
كتاب أقصى الأمل والشوق في علوم حديث الرسول
أقوال المفسرين في لفظة الأمين
ألغاز ابن العليف وحلها
ألغاز ابن العليف وحلها
ألفاظ الكفر
ألفية العراقي
ألقاب حضرة السلطان سليم
أم البراهين
أم البراهين
أم البراهين
أم البراهين
أم البراهين
أم البراهين
أم القرى في مدح خير الورى
امتحان الأذكياء
امتحان الأذكياء
أمور الدين
رسالة الانصناء
انفتاح سعادات
إنقاذ الهالكين
إنقاذ الهالكين
إنقاذ الهالكين
الأنوار الإلهية في شرح المقدمة السنوسية
أنوار التنزيل
أنوار التنزيل
أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل
أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل
أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل
أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل
الأنوار المضيئة في مدح خير البرية
الأنوار لأعمال البررة
رسالة أنواع الطهارات في تطهير النجاسات
رسالة أنواع الطهارات في تطهير النجاسات
رسالة في أنواع المشروعات
رسالة في أنواع المشروعات
رسالة أهم الأمور
رسالة أهم الأمور
الأوقات
كتاب الإيثيقون
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
إيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
إيساغوجي
إيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
إيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيساغوجي
كتاب الإيضاح
الإيضاح التام لبيان ما يقع في ألسنة العوام ويحصل به الحرام لتكبير الملك العلام
إيضاح المقصود في معنى وحدة الوجود
إيضاح المقصود من معنى وحدة الوجود
إيقاظ النائمين
إيقاظ النائمين
إيقاظ النائمين
إيقاظ النائمين
أيها الولد
أيها الولد
الباب الأول في ذكر مجلي محاضرات الأسماء
باب في ذكر الشواهد
باب وقف حمزة وهشام على الهمزة
كتاب البارع في أحكام النجوم (مختصر)
بانت سعاد
بانت سعاد
بحار الأنوار
البحر الزخار
البحور الزاخرة في أحوال الآخرة
بدء الأمالي
بدء الأمالي
بدء الأمالي
بدء الأمالي
بدء الأمالي
بدء الأمالي
بدء الأمالي
بداية المبتدئ
بداية المبتدئ
بداية المبتدئ
بداية الهداية
بداية الهداية
كتاب بداية الهداية
البدر المتلالي بشرح منفرجات الإمام الغزالي
بدر الواعظين وزخر العابدين
بديع المعاني في شرح عقائد الشيباني
بديع المعاني في شرح عقيدة الشيباني
برء الساعة
برء الساعة
البردة
البردة
برشعثا المجرب
البزازية
بستان السلوانة 
البسط التام نظم رسالة السيوطي
بسط الراحة لتناول المساحة
بغية الباحث عن جمل الموارث
رسالة من بقراط في مضار الشراب وبيان أوجاع المفاصل والنقرس ومعالجاتها
بلغة المريد ومشتهى موفق السعيد
بلوغ الأماني في عقيدة الشيباني
بهجة الألباب في علم الأسطرلاب
بهجة الفتاوي
في بيان الأسانيد للعلماء الكرام
في بيان أسماء مصنفات الكتاب
رسالة في بيان الإقطاعات ومحلها ومن يستحقها
كتاب في بيان ألفاظ الكفر
رسالة في بيان أن أسماء الله توقيفية
في بيان شرائط الرمل
بيان شمائل سيد المرسلين
في بيان صحف منزلة
رسالة في بيان عدد الأنبياء والمرسلين
رسالة في بيان الكبائر والصغائر
رسالة في بيان الكفر وأنواعها
رسالة في بيان ما يسقط وما لا يسقط من الحقوق بالإسقاط
بيان المعاني في شرح عقيدة الشيباني
في بيان معنى قول النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم : "من عرف نفسه فقد عرف ربه"
كتاب في بيان مقامات السادة الصوفية
رسالة في بيان مقدمات سبع يحتاج في معرفة قوس قزح إلى معرفتها
التائية الكبرى
تاتارخان
تاج اللغة وصحاح
تأريخ مدينة دمشق
تأسيس القواعد والأصول وتحصيل الفوائد لذوي الأصول
تأويلات القرآن
تبصرة المبتدئ وتذكرة المنتهي
كتاب التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن
التبيان في سور القرآن
رسالة تبيين ألفاظ الكفر
رسالة التبيين في كيفية التأمين
تبيين الكلام في ألفاظ السلام
تبيين المدات في كيفية التكبيرات
التثبيت عند الميت
التثبيت في علم (عند) التبييت
تثبيت قول "سمع الله لمن حمده"
تجريد العقائد (الكلام)
التجليات البهية والكشوف الربانية
كتاب تجويد
تجويد
رسالة التحذير والتنبيه
رسالة التحذير والتنبيه
تحرير القواعد المنطقية
تحرير القواعد المنطقية
تحرير القواعد المنطقية
تحرير القواعد المنطقية
تحرير القواعد المنطقية
تحرير القواعد المنطقية
كتاب تحرير المقال في آداب وأحكام وفوائد يحتاج إليها مؤدبو الأطفال
تحرير المقال في مسألة الاستبدال
تحريك الصبا لإعطاء الصباء
تحريم الدخان
تحفة الأسماء لمولد حسن الأخلاق والطباع
تحفة الشافية
تحفة المجتهدين في أسماء المجددين
التحفة المرسلة إلى النبي
تحفة المسترشدين في بيان مذاهب فرق المسلمين
التحفة المرضية في الأراضي المصرية
رسالة في تحقيق أن ما يصدر عنه تعالى إنما بالقدرة والاختيار لا بالكره والاضطرار
رسالة في تحقيق المباحث الوجودية والمقاصد الأصولية
رسالة في تحقيق مراد القائلين بأن الله – تعالى – موجب بالذات
تخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواقعة في منهاج البيضاوي
رسالة في تخريج أربعين حديثا
تدبير الحجر المكرم بالطريق الأقرب
كتاب التذكرة
تذكرة الكحالين
ترجمة علم الحال المختصر
ترك البهرج لكراهة الشطرنج
تسمية من عقب من ولد أمير المؤمنين أبي الحسن علي بن أبي طالب – عليه السلام
تسهيل
تسهيل العبارة في تقويم الكواكب السيارة
تسهيل المنافع في الطب والحكمة
رسالة التشريق في بيان التعريف
رسالة التشويق في تكبير التشريق
التصريف العزي
كتاب التصفية للقلوب من درن الأوزار والذنوب
تعبير الرؤيا
تعبير المنام
تعبيرنامج
التعريف بكيفية التوجه الأتم
تعريفات
كتاب التعريفات
كتاب التعريفات
رسالة تعريفات العلوم
تعليق الفواضل
رسالة في تعليق طلاق المرأتين بالتطبيق الأخرى
تعليق مختصر على المنظومة التي جمعت فيها ما يدخل تحت قول " لا إله إلا الله (و) محمد رسول لله " من العقائد
تعليم المتعلم لتعلم طريق العلم
رسالة في تعليم المعالجات وترغيب الناس باستعمال الطب في الأحوال
تعيين النيات في الخمس صلوات
تفاسير الخيرات
تفسير
تفسير 
تفسير 
تفسير الأحلام
تفسير الجلالين
تفسير الرؤيا
تفسير القرآن
تفسير كبير
التفسير الكبير
تفسير كشاف
تفسير ما في القصيدة الهمزية من الألفاظ الغريبة اللغوية
التقديس دعاء السادقين دعاء لنجاة الموحدين العارفين
التقديس دعاء السادقين دعاء لنجاة الموحدين العارفين
تقرير القوانين المتداولة من علم المناظرة
تقرير القوانين المتداولة من علم المناظرة
كتاب فيه تقسيم العلوم وإثبات الحق وكشف المكنون
تقليد الرضا سفير القدرة
رسالة التقييد للتنفل في العيد
رسالة التكبير
تلخيص التنوير في إسقاط التدبير
تلخيص المفتاح
تلخيص المفتاح
تلويح
تمهيد عقائد التصوف وأصوله
رسالة في التناقض في الدعوى
رسالة التنباك
رسالة التنبيه إلى جماعة الموحدين ورفعت إلى الحضرة الالهوتية وأطلقت
رسالة التنبيه إلى جماعة الموحدين ورفعت إلى الحضرة اللاهوتعية وأطلقت
تنبيه الغافلين
تنبيه الغافلين
تنبيه الغافلين
تنبيه الغبي في تنزيه (بتبريئة) ابن العربي
تنبيه المغترين في القرن العاشر على ما خالفوا فيه سلفهم الطاهر
التنبيه من النوم في حكم مواجد القوم
تنوير الأبصار
التنوير في إسقاط التدبير
التهذيب
كتاب تهذيب الأحكام
تهذيب المنطق والكلام
التوجه الأولى بحق الحق جل وعلا
رسالة التوحيد
رسالة في التوحيد
التوضيح
توضيح
من التوفيق حاشية صدر الشريعة
ثوم
جامع الأحكام، القول على أحكام الكواكب السبعة في البيوت الاثتي عشر
جامع الأسرار
الجامع الصحيح
الجامع الصحيح
الجامع الصحيح 
جامع الصدر الشهيد
الجامع الصغير
الجامع الصغير
جامع الفضائل وقامع الرذائل
جامع اللطائف لمجمع الظرائف من الكشاف
الجامع لمفردات الأدوية والأغذية
جريدة المآرب وخريدة كل شارب
جلاء القلوب
جلاء القلوب
رسالة في جمع الأضداد
جمع الجوامع في الأصول
جمل وجوامع الإسكندر في تعرف المزاج
رسالة جهة الوحدة
كتاب الجواب الشريف للحضرة الشريفة
الجواب الكافي على السؤال الموافي
جواب لغز ابن العليف
جوامع الطب
الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن
كتاب جواهر الفقه
جواهر المتكاثرة في الأخبار المتواترة
جواهر المسائل فيما يحتاج إليه كل عاقل وجاهل
جوهرة التوحيد
جوهرة التوحيد
جوهرة التوحيد
الجوهرة الثمينة فيما يقال راكب السفينة
الجوهرة في التوحيد
رسالة الجيب
حاشية
حاشية الخيالي
حاشية الرسالة الحنفية
حاشية على التصورات
حاشية على حسام الدين الكاتي ، شرح إيساغوجي
حاشية على حسام الدين الكاتي ، شرح إيساغوجي
حاشية على ديباجة شرح قطب الدين
حاشية على السيد الشريف الجرجاني ، الكوچك
حاشية على شرح إيساغوجي
حاشية على شرح التحتاني على الشمسية
حاشية على شرح قطب الدين
حاشية على شرح قطب الدين على الشمسية
حاشية على الفوائد الفنارية
حاشية على الفوائد الفنارية
حاشية الكشاف
حاصل المسائل
حبة المحبة
حجاب
الحجج المبينة في التفضيل بين مكة والمدينة
رسالة في الحدود في الفقه
حديث
حديث
حديث ابتداء خلق آدم
حديث أبي يزيد البسطامي
الحديث الثالث " إذا تحيرتم في الأمور فاستعينوا من أهل القبور "
حديث الجارية بالطائف
حديث الجن والجان
حديث دخول الروح في آدم
حديث الرجل والشجرة
حديث لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب
حديث مدينة واق واق
حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني
رسالة في حروف التعريف
حزب
حزب
الحزب الأعظم والورد الأفخم
حزب الأنس
حزب البحر
حزب البحر
حزب السادة الوقاية
الحزب الكبير
حزب النور
حزب النووي
حزب النووي
كتاب الحساب
حسام الدين لقطع شبه المرتدين. أجوبة أمير المؤمنين سيد الحاج عبد القادر بن محي الدين
كتاب الحشرية في أحوال يوم القيامة
حصن الحصين
حصن القارئ في اختلاف المقارئ
حصول الرفق بأصول الرزق
كتاب حفظ العمر
الحق الواجب الناطق بأن المخلوق ليس عين الخالق
رسالة في حق توجيه تشبيه كما صليت
رسالة في حق نصر
حقائق الأشياء
رسالة في حقيقة النفس والروح هل هما شيء واحد أو شيآن
رسالة حقيقة اليقين وزلفة التمكين
حكايات
حكاية
رسالة في الحكم بلا تقدم دعوى وخصومة
رسالة في حكم شرط وقف قانصوه الغوري
رسالة في حكم من يتولى الحكم بعد موت نائب المسلمين نائب البلد المسمى في زماننا بالباشات
كتاب حكمة العين
حكمة الفكر في سجدة الشكر
حل الرموز ومفاتيح الكنوز
حل الرموز ومفاتيح الكنوز
حلول الأشكال
حلية الأبدال وما يظهر عنها من المعارف والأحوال
حلية (نزهة) الأبرار
حواش على الشرح المنسوب إلى المولى عصام الدين بن إبراهيم بن محمد على رسالة الاستعارات لمولانا أبي القاسم الليثي السمرقندي
حواش على الشرح المنسوب إلى عصام الدين إبراهيم .. على رسالة الاستعارات للمولى ... أبي القاسم الليثي السمرقندي
حواشي شرح الروض
حياة الأرواح ونجاة الأشباح
حياة القلوب لما يزول به علل الجهل والذنوب
رسالتي خائر بك
خاتمة في القافية وما يتعلق بها
خزائن الجواهر ومحاسن الزواهر
خزانة الأنفاس القدسية
خزانة الأنفاس القدسية
خزانة الفقه
خزانة الفقه
خزينة العلماء وزينة الفقهاء
كتاب خصائص أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب
خصال المكفرة
خطبة النكاح
خطبة الوداع
خلاصة الأخبار في أحوال النبي المختار
خلاصة الحساب
خلاصة الحساب
خلاصة الحساب (البهائية)
خليج البحار
رسالة خمار بن جيش السليماني العكاري
خمرة الخان ورنة الألحان في شرح رسالة أرسلان الدمشقي
رسالة في خواص الجواهر والمعدنيات
خواص الحرص في بحار الفرض
خواص الحرص في بحار الفرض
الخير الباقي في جواز الوضوء من الفساقي
الخير الباقي في جواز الوضوء من الفساقي
رسالة الدخان
الدر الثامن لشرح الدور الأعلى لسيدي محي الدين
الدر المختار : شرح تنوير الأبصار
الدرة الألفية
درة الغواص في أوهام الخواص
الدرة الفاخرة على رمز الشجرة
دعا عهدنامه
دعاء
دعاء
دعاء
دعاء
دعاء الختم
دعاء ختم القرآن
دعاء السيفي
الدعاء المستجاب
الدعاء المستجاب
رسالة في الدعوى وما يتعلق بها
دقائق الأخبار في ذكر الجنة والنار
دقائق الأخبار في ذكر الجنة والنار
دقائق الأخبار في ذكر الجنة والنار
دقائق الأخبار في ذكر الجنة والنار
رسالة دقائق المكاشفين
دلائل الخيرات
دلائل الخيرات
دلائل الخيرات وشوارق الأنوار في ذكر الصلاة على النبي المختار
دلائل الخيرات وشوارق الأنوار في ذكر الصلاة على النبي المختار
دلائل النبوة
كتاب الدلائل والقرانات في البروج واتصالات الكواكب بعضها ببعض في أي برج كان
كتاب الدلالات على الاتصالات وقرانات الكواكب في البروج الاثني عشر
كتاب الدلالة على الاتصالات للكواكب وقرانات الكواكب في البروج الاثني عشر
ديوان
ديوان
ديوان خطب مختصر
ديوان الصفاء لأهل الوفاء : الدر النفيس من كلام ابن إدريس
ديوان في المدائح الربانية والنبوية
الديوان الموسوم بالنبويات في مدح سيد السادات
ذات الشفاء في سيرة النبي والخلفاء
ذخر المتأهلين والنساء في تعريف الإطهار والدماء
ذخر المتأهلين والنساء في معرفة الأطهار والدماء
كتاب الذخيرة في علم الطب
ذخيرة المتوسلين بمدح سيد المرسلين
ذكر باب مجلي مخاطبات الإنسي (اختصار)
ذكر بعض المسائل التي تحل عند الحنفية وتحرم عند المالكية
ذكر بعض المسائل التي تحل عند الشافعية وتحرم عند المالكية
ذكر بعض معاجين مشهورة عظيمة النفع إن شاء الله تعالى
في ذكر شفاعة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
ذكر كتاب اللمعان للإمام الناصحي ومن كتاب الدعوات من مؤلفات الغزالي
ذكر معرفة الإمام وأسماء الحدود العلوية روحاني وجسماني
ذكر معرفة الإمام وأسماء الحدود العلوية روحاني وجسماني
ذكر من شهد بدرًا
رسالة في ربع المقنطرات
كتاب الرحمة في الطب والحكمة
رد الأشكال
رد الجلال
الرسائل الطبية
رسالة
رسالة
رسالة
رسالة
رسالة (في الجفر)
الرسالة الأثيرية في المنطق
الرسالة الأثيرية في المنطق
الرسالة الأثيرية في المنطق
رسالة إشكالية
الرسالة التي أرسلت إلى ولي العهد عهد المسلمين عبد الرحيم بن إلياس
رسالة التي استقر عليها الحال ثانيا
الرسالة البدرية في السنة الفجرية
رسالة تشتمل على أنواع من الخلل
الرسالة التوجهية
الرسالة الثلاثون
الرسالة الحسينية
الرسالة الحسينية في فن الآداب
الرسالة الحسينية في فن الآداب
الرسالة الحسينية في فن الآداب
الرسالة الحنفية
الرسالة الدامغة للفاسق. الرد على النصيري لعنه المولى في كل كور ودور
الرسالة الرسلانية
الرسالة الرسلانية
الرسالة الرياضية
الرسالة السخاوية
الرسالة السلطانية
الرسالة السمرقندية
الرسالة السمرقندية
الرسالة السمرقندية
الرسالة السمرقندية
الرسالة السمرقندية
الرسالة السمرقندية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشمسية في القواعد المنطقية
الرسالة الشهابية الفتحية في الأعمال الجيبية في ربع المجيب
الرسالة الشهابية الفتحية في الأعمال الجيبية في ربع المجيب
الرسالة العضدية
الرسالة العضدية
الرسالة العضدية
الرسالة الفتحية في العمل المجيب
الرسالة القدسية في أسرار النقطة الحسية.
الرسالة القديمة
الرسالة القشيرية
الرسالة الكسبية في الفرق بين الجبر والقدر
رسالة متعلقة بالطلاق وغيره على مذهب الإمام الشافعي
رسالة مختصرة في قواعد الكلام القديم الأزلي الأبدي
رسالة مرتبة في بيان أن أسماء الله توقيفية
الرسالة المفردية
الرسالة المكية في طريق السادة الصوفية
الرسالة المنتخبة في معالم حقيقة النفس وما يتصل بذلك
الرسالة المنفذة إلى القاضي
رسالة موجزة في حق البسملة
الرسالة الموسومة بالإعذار والإنذار الشافية لقلوب أهل الحق من المرض والاحتيار
الرسالة الموسومة بالإعذار والإنذار الشافية لقلوب أهل الحق من المرض والاحتيار
الرسالة الموسومة برسالة النساء الكبيرة
الرسالة الموسومة بالرشد والهداية
الرسالة الموسومة بالرشد والهداية
الرسالة الموسومة بالرضى والتسليم إلى كافة الموحدين وإلى جميع من شك في مولانا
الرسالة الموسومة بالرضى والتسليم إلى كافة الموحدين وإلى جميع من شك في مولانا
الرسالة الموسومة بالشمعة ومثلها في التوحيد
الرسالة الموسومة بكشف الحقائق
الرسالة الناصحة للإخوان
رسالة نافعة في المعالجة بالأغذية والأشربة من كلام أبقراط
الرسالة الوضعية
الرسالة الوضعية
رسالة وضعية
الرسالة الوضعية
الرسالة الولدية
الرسالة الولدية
الرسالة الولدية في فن المناظرة
رسالتان
رسالة رسلان
رسالة في الرشوة للقاضي وغيره 
رسالة في الرشوة وأقسامها
رسالة الرشيد الخوارزمي في الشك على قياس الخلف والأشكال المقتصرة على الكلي والكثر
رفع الالتباس عن لفظ عدد كمال الله الشائع بين الناس
رفع الحرج عن العوام في قولهم "اللهم صلى وسلم عليك يا خير الأنام"
رسالة في رفع الغشاء عن وقتي العصر والعشاء
روح الشروح ومعين النعم
روض الفائق في المنهاج والدقائق
الروض الفائق في المواعظ والرقائق
الروض النسيم والدر اليتيم في مناقب السلطان إبراهيم بن أدهم
روضة العلماء
رونق التفاسير
رونق المجالس
الزبد الرائقة في شرح البردة الفائقة
زبدة الأسرار والأنوار
زبدة المناظرة
زبدة المناظرة
زبدة الواعظين في بيان كلام رب العالمين
كتاب الزكاة ، ليس على الصبي والمجنون
رسالة الزناد والسبيل الواضح للطالب المرتاد
الزهر الباسم فيما يزوج فيه الحاكم
كتاب السبعيات في مواعظ البريات
السبعيات في مواعظ البريات
سبيل النجا والانتجاء في التوسل بجميع حروف الهجاء
سراج القلوب
كتاب السراج المنير في الإعانة على بعض معرفة كلام ربنا الحكيم الخبير
رسالة في السفينة إذا غرقت وانكسرت
سلسلة الذهب في السلوك والأدب
سلسلة الشيخ مصنف الدلائل الجزولي
السلطانية في الرمل
سلك الدرر في انشقاق القمر
السلم المرونق في المنطق
السلم المرونق في المنطق
سمط الجمان في شرح الرسالة الناصحة للإخوان
سيرة العنقاء بنت بهرام جور
الشافية
كتاب الشامل
شاه ولي بن محمد : بكر الوقت في معرفة سلوك ابن الوقت وأبي الوقت
الشجرة النعمانية في الدولة العثمانية
شذور الذهب في معرفة كلام العرب
شذور الذهب في معرفة كلام العرب
شرح
شرح الآجرومية
شرح آداب البحث
شرح الاستبصار
شرح الاستعارات السمرقندية
شرح الاستعارات السمرقندية
شرح إلقاء (؟) روع
شرح الأمثلة المختلفة
شرح إيساغوجي
شرح إيساغوجي
شرح إيساغوجي
شرح إيساغوجي
شرح إيساغوجي
شرح إيساغوجي
شرح البخاري
شرح التجليات
الشرح الجديد
شرح جوهرة التوحيد المسمى بهداية المريد
شرح حزب النووي
شرح خلاصة الحساب
شرح دعاء قوش
شرح ديباجة
شرح شرعة الإسلام
شرح الصدور بشرح زوائد الشذور
شرح الطريقة
شرح طريقة
شرح العقائد العضدية
شرح العقائد العضدية
شرح العقائد النسفية
شرح العقيدة الشيبانية
شرح على إثبات الواجب لمولانا جلال الدين الدواني
شرح على الرسالة الوضعية
شرح على العقائد النسفية
شرح على الفريدة
شرح عمدة
شرح العوامل
شرح فاتحة الفقراء
شرح الفرائض السراجية
شرح الفقه الأكبر
رسالة شرح قول القائل "زارني المحبوب في رياض الآس..."
شرح كنز
شرح لمعات
الشرح المختصر
شرح مختصر الأندلسي في فن الخليل
شرح المشارق
شرح مشكلات الفتوحات المكية
شرح المصابيح
شرح مصباح
شرح مطالع
شرح مفتاح 
شرح المفصل
شرح منار
شرح المواقف
شرح النووي
شرح هداية الحكمة
شرح الوسيلة
شرح الولدية
شرط الإمام صاحب الكشف
شروط الصلاة
كتاب شروط الصلاة
شروط الصلاة
شعر النفس وما توفيقي إلا بالله
شعر النفس وما توفيقي إلا بالله 
الشفاء
شفاء العليل في حكم الوصية بالختمات والتهاليل
شفاء العليل في حكم الوصية بالختمات والتهاليل
شفاء العليل وبل الغليل في حكم الوصية بالختمات والتهاليل
شق الدجاج وترك اللجاج
الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية
كتاب الشمائل
كتاب الشهاب
كتاب شهاب الأخبار في الحكم والأمثال والآداب من الأحاديث المروية عن الرسول المختار

شيخ أكبر محيي الدين عربي
الصبحة الكائنة
الصحاح
صحيح البخاري
الصحيفة السجادية
الصحيفة الكاملة
صفة أقاليم سبعة
صفة برشعثا
صفة عمل تركيب السبعة معاجين الكوكبية الشمسية المشهورة النافعة من علل كثيرة
صفة ماء اللحم
صلاة
صلاة
الصلاة الفاخرة بالأحاديث المتواترة
الصلاة ليلة الجمعة
الصلاة النورية في السنن الظهرية
صلاح الأرواح في طريق الأرواح
صلاح الأرواح وطريق إلى دار الفلاح
صلوات
صلوات الختام
الصلوات المحمدية
الصلوات الهامعة بما أحبت الخلفاء الجامعة لبعض ما ورد في فضائل الخلفاء
رسالة في صناعة الإكسير الأعظم الذي يتكون منه الذهب
رسالة في صورة بيع الوقف لا على وجه الاستبدال
رسالة في صورة دعوى استبدال غير
رسالة في صورة فسخ الإجارة الطويلة
رسالة في صورة وقفية اختلف الأجوبة فيها
الضابط الجامع
الضوابط الكلية فيما تمس الحاجة إليه من العربية
الطب الجديد الكيميائي الذي اخترعه بركلسوس
الطب النبوي
رسالة في طبقات الفقهاء
رسالة في طبقات الفقهاء
كتاب الطرائف في معرفة مذهب الطوائف
كتاب الطرائف ومذاهب اللطائف
الطراز المعلم في قصة السلطان إبراهيم بن أدهم 
طريق إثبات الملازمة
طريقة تلقين مشائخ نقشبندية
الطريقة المحمدية
الطريقة المحمدية
الطريقة المحمدية
الطريقة المحمدية
الطريقة المحمدية
الطريقة المحمدية
رسالة في الطريقة المحمدية وسيلة إلى السعادة السرمدية
رسالة في الطريقة النقشبندية
الطعامة
رسالة في الطلاق المطلق على الإبراء
رسالة في طلب الأمر الشريف
رسالة في طلب اليمين
طوالع الأنوار
طوالع الأنوار من مطالع الأنظار
ظفرنامه بزرجمهر
ظهور العطية في شرح الوصية
ظهور العطية في شرح الوصية
رسالة العبيد الناصح للفقير محمد بن فاتح
عجائب المخلوقات
عجالة في التوجه الأتم
كتاب العروض الأندلسي
كتاب العروض الأندلسي
كتاب العروض الأندلسي
كتاب عصفوري
العضدية
كتاب العظمة
العقائد
عقائد
عقائد
العقائد
عقائد
العقائد العضدية
عقد الجواهر
العقد الجوهر
عقد در نظمته لمن كان في نيل الكمالات
عقيدة
عقيدة
عقيدة
عقيدة
عقيدة
عقيدة
عقيدة
عقيدة أهل التوحيد الصغرى
عقيدة أهل التوحيد الصغرى
عقيدة أهل التوحيد الصغرى
عقيدة أهل التوحيد الصغرى
عقيدة أهل السنة
عقيدة أهل التوحيد الصغرى
عقيدة بيان الإيمان والشريعة
عقيدة منظومة
العقيدة الواسطية
عقيلة أتراب القصائد في أسنى المقاصد
رسالة في علامات الأمزجة وذكر اعتقادات الأطباء في المعالجات وأصحاب القياس والتجربة والحيل
رسالة في علم آداب البحث
رسالة في علم آداب البحث
رسالة في علم العقائد
رسالة في علم المقنطرات
رسالة في علم النحو (العربية)
علم الهدى في أصول الدين
العمدة
عمدة الحرفاء وقدوة الظرفاء
كتاب عمدة الفتاوى
عمدة المفتي والمستفتي (؟)
رسالة في العمل بالربع المجيب
رسالة في العمل بالربع المجيب
رسالة في العمل بالربع المجيب
رسالة في العمل بالربع المقنطرات
كتاب العناية
العناية في شرح الكفاية
عهود المحمدية القدسية
العوامل الجديدة
العوامل الجديدة
العوامل المئة
العوامل الجديدة
العوامل الجديدة
غاية الإتقان في تدبير بدن الإنسان
غاية الحكيم وأحق النتيجتين بالتقديم
كتاب غاية السؤول في الإقرار بالدين المجهول
الغاية القصوى
غاية المطلوب في محبة المجبوب
غرامي صحيح
غرامي صحيح
غنية الباحث عن جمل الموارث
رسالة الغنية في مسح اللحية
الغوثية
رسالة الغيبة. الرسالة التي وردت على يد أبي يعلى وهي رسالة التحذير بعد الغيبة بشهور عدة وكان الخاص بها أهل جزيرة الشام
رسالة الغيبة. الرسالة التي وردت على يد أبي يعلى وهي رسالة التحذير بعد الغيبة بشهور عدة وكان الخاص بها أهل جزيرة الشام
فائدة في علامات الموت
الفتاوى البزازية
الفتاوي التاتارخانية
الفتاوي التاتارخانية
الفتاوي السراجية
فتاوي الشيخ الإمام أبو بكر محمد بن الأفضل البخاري
فتاوي الشيخ الإمام أبي عبد الله أحمد بن الشيخ الإمام الأجل أبي حفص الكبير البخاري
فتاوى قاضي خان
فتاوى قاضي خان
فتح الإله بتحقيق سجود الصلاة
فتح الباب ورفع الحجاب
الفتح الجديد والعقد النضيد
الفتح القدسي والكشف الأنسي
رسالة فتح القدير شرح مسائل البئر
فتح المبدع
فتح المبين
الفتح المبين في شرح الأربعين
فتح الوهاب بشرح منهج الطلاب
فتح الوهاب في شرح رسالة الآداب
فتوح الغيب
الفتوحات المكية
الفتوحات المكية
كتاب الفتوحات الوهبية بشرح الأربعين النووية
الفتوحات المكية
فرائد الفوائد (العوائد) لتحقيق معاني الاستعارة
فرائد الفوائد (العوائد) لتحقيق معاني الاستعارة
فرائد الفوائد (العوائد) لتحقيق معاني الاستعارة
فرائد الفوائد لتحقيق معاني الاستعارة
فرائد الفوائد لتحقيق معاني الاستعارة
رسالة في الفرائض
كتاب الفرائض السراجية
الفرج بعد الشدة
الفرج بعد الشدة 
رسالة الفرق
رسالة في الفرق بين الصدق والحق والصواب وما بينهم من وجوه النسب
فرق الطب للمتعلمين
الفرقيات 
كتاب الفريعة
كتاب الفصل في أصول الرمل
فصل في جمع القرآن منتخبا من السيوطي
فصل في معرفة الطعام المسموم
الفصل المعول في الصف الأول
فصول عشرة
فصول مجملة
فضائل شهر رمضان
كتاب فضائل القدس الشريف
في فضيلة عمر بن الخطاب وولده أبي شحمة
الفقه الأبسط
الفقه الأكبر
الفقه الأكبر
الفقه الأكبر
الفقه الأكبر
الفقه الأكبر
رسالة الفن الأول
رسالة في فن المناظرة
رسالة في فن المناظرة
فوائد
فوائد
فوائد
فوائد جليلة تكشف عن معنى وحدة الوجود ومسائل قليلة تقرب أصل ما ذهب إليه أهل العرفان والشهود
الفوائد الشنشورية في شرح المنظومة الرحبية
الفوائد الصمدية في علم العربية
الفوائد الضيائية بشرح الكافية
رسالة الفوائد الفاخرة في أمور الآخرة
الفوائد الفنارية
الفوائد الفنارية
الفوائد الفنارية
الفوائد الفنارية
الفوائد الفنارية
فوائد (جواهر) المتكاثرة في الأخبار المتواترة
الفوائد المنتخبة
الفوائد الوافية بحل مشكلات الكافية
فوائد ونصائح عن بزرجمهر حكيم الفرس
قال أقول
قال أقول
قبس أنوار وجامع الأسرار
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
القرآن
كتاب القرانات
قرعة في علم الرمل
قره حاشية
قصة أبي شحمة بن عمر بن الخطاب
قصة أصحاب الكهف
قصة بهلول
قصة جلد زيد ابن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب وما وقع له مع والده
قصة معراج النبي
قصة وادي النمل
قصة يوسف
قصيدة
قصيدة
قصيدة
قصيدة
قصيدة
قصيدة
قصيدة ابتهالية
القصيدة الأسمائية
قصيدة البردة
قصيدة البردة
قصيدة البردة
قصيدة البردة
امتحان الأذكياء
قصيدة البردة
القصيدة الخزرجية
القصيدة الخزرجية
القصيدة الدمياطية
القصيدة الزينبية
قصيدة سراج الطريقة
القصيدة الشاطبية
قصيدة عبد الغني النابلسي
القصيدة العينية
قصيدة غزلية (غرامية) في ألقاب الحديث
قصيدة غزلية في ألقاب الحديث
قصيدة في شأن الباشا عثمان بن أوزدمور
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة اللامية في التوحيد
القصيدة المدرية في الصلاة على خير البرية 
القصيدة المنفرجة
القصيدة المنفرجة
القصيدة المنفرجة
القصيدة المنفرجة
القصيدة المنفرجة
القصيدة الهمزية
القصيدة الهمزية في المدائح النبوية
قصيدة يقول
قصيدة يقول العبد
قصيدة يقول العبد
قصيدة يقول العبد
قصيدة يقول العبد
قصيدة يقول العبد
قصيدة يقول العبد
القطبي
القطبي
القطبي
القطبي
القطبي
القطبي
القطبي
القطوف الدانية في خبث أجر الزانية
قلائد المرجان في الوارد كذبا في الباذنجان
قلادة الدر المنثور في ذكر البعث والنشور
قواعد التجويد
القواعد في الفروع
في قوانين تركيب الأدوية القلبية
قوانين حكم الإشراق إلى كل الصوفية بجامع الآفاق
القول الأشبه في حديث من عرف نفسه فقد عرف ربه
القول الجميل في بيان سواء السبيل
القول فيما أورده من لوازم الأمور الطبيعية
القول المختصر في علامات المهدي المنتظر
رسالة القول المعتبر في بيان النظر
رسالة في القول النقي على المفتري
رسالة في القياس الغير المتعارف
رسالة قياس متعارف وغير متعارف
قيد الشرائد ونظم الفرائض
كافي
الكافي في علم الدين
الكافي في علمي العروض والقوافي
الكافية
الكافية
الكافية البديعية في المدائح النبوية
كتاب الكافية في علم النحو
الكشاف
كشف الدقائق
كشف الصلصلة عن وصف الزلزلة
الكشف عن مجاوزة هذه الأمة الألف
كشف القناعة عن وجه السماع
كفاية القنوع في العمل بالربع المقطوع
كفاية القنوع في العمل بالربع المقطوع
كفاية القنوع في عمل بالربع المقطوع
كفاية المبتدئ في الصرف
كفاية النبيه
من كلام سلطان المحققين والسالكين شيخ فريد الدين محمد عطار المشهور بمنصورنامه
كلام على حروف الهجاء
كلام في بيان الطعوم وكيفياتها
كلمات في بيان مذهب الطائفة اليزيدية وحكمهم وحكم الأموال الكائنة بأيديهم
كلمات في بيان مذهب الطائفة اليزيدية وحكمهم وحكم الأموال الكائنة بأيديهم
رسالة في كلمة "أما بعد"
كمال الرقوق في صلاة المسبوق
رسالة في الكنائس المصرية
الكناش
كنز الدقائق
كنز الدقائق في الفروع
كنز الراغبين العفاة في الرمز في المولود المحمدي والوفاة
كنز المطلسم من سر المعظم
الكنز المكنون والدر المصون
الكواكب الدرية
الكواكب الدرية بأصول الجفرية
الكواكب الدرية في أصول الجفرية
الكواكب الدرية في مدح الخير البرية
الكواكب الدرية في مدح خير البرية
الكواكب الدرية في مدح خير البرية
الكواكب الدرية في مدح خير البرية
الكواكب الزاهرة في الأربعين المتواترة
الكوچك
كوچك
كوچك
كوچك
الكوكب الساري في الماء الجاري
كتاب الكوكب الشاهق المخلص من منهجي السالك
الكوكب النوراني بشرح عقيدة العلامة الشيباني
رسالة في كيفية تحاويل سني العالم
في كيفية الحكم على تحويل سني العالم
رسالة في كيفية الحكم على المسائل النجومية
رسالة في كيفية النطق بالضاد
كيمياء باسليقا
الكيمياء الملكية
گلستان
كتاب لأبي محمد الحسن بن مخلد فيما عمله في تدبير بدنه في سفره إلى الحج
لامية
لب الألباب في علم الإعراب
لب الألباب في علم الإعراب
كتاب لمع الأدلة في قواعد أهل السنة
لمعات البرق النجدي
اللمعة النورانية في حل مشكلة الشجرة النعمانية
لمعة يسيرة في علم الحساب
كتاب لواقح الأنوار في طبقات الأخيار
مؤلفات عبد الغني النابلسي
رسالة فيما تسمع فيه الشهادة حسبة
رسالة فيما ضبطه أهل النقل في خبر الفصد بالطاعون
ما يتعلق بلا سيما من الكلام
ماء اللحم المعمول
مائة كلمة
مادحة أهل الغيب
مادحة الغيب
كتاب مأرب اليقين في مراتب المقربين
مبارق الأزهار
رسالة في متروك التسمية عمدا
مجالس الأبرار ومسالك الأخيار ومحايق البدع ومقامع الأشرار
مجالس نفيسة 
محاسن المجالس
المحاضرات
المحاورات في الطب بينه وبين نوشروان
كتاب محبوكات الطرفين
المختار للفتوى
المختصر في بيان الاعتقاد
مختصر في بيان الاعتقاد
مختصر في علم الحساب
مختصر في معرفة استخراج أعمال الليل والنهار في ربع الدائرة المسماة بربع الدائرة
مختصر القدوري في فروع الحنفية
مختصر المنتهى في الأصول
مدارج السالكين إلى رسوم طريق العارفين
كتاب المدخل
مدخل السلوك إلى منازل الملوك
المدخل المفيد
المدخل المفيد
المدخل المفيد في الحكم على المواليد
مرآة الأصول في شرح مرقاة الوصول
مراتب
كتاب مراتب المعاني في معرفة العالم الإنساني
رسالة مراتب الوجود
مرشدة الطالب إلى أسنى المطالب
مرشدة الطالب إلى أسنى المطالب
المرشدة في صناعة الغبار
مرقاة الوصول
مرقاة الوصول إلى علم الأصول
المسائل الجهادية
المسائل السبعة في البئر وكيف يكون أحوال ماء البئر
المسائل في الطب
رسالة في المسائل المختلفة بين الماتريدية والأشعري
مسألة
مسألة في التوحيد
رسالة في مسألة بعث كل عبد على ما مات عليه
رسالة في مسألة الجنايات والراتبات والمعشرات
المسألة الخاصة في الوكالة العامة
رسالة في مسألة دخول أولاد البنات تحت لفظ الولد والأولاد وبيان الاختلاف في ذلك وتحرير الأصح الأقوى
مسألة في المغلسمة
مستصفى
مشارق الأنوار القدسية في بيان العهود المحمدية
مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية
مشكاة الأنوار في لطائف الأخبار للتحديد إلى سنن السيد المختار
مشكاة الأنوار الكبير
مشكاة الأنوار وخزانة الأسرار
مشكاة المصابيح
المصابيح
كتاب المصادر
مطالب المصلي
مطالب المصلي
مطالب المصلي
مطالع الأنظار
المطلب التام السوي على حزب الإمام النووي
مطول
معجون روح الأرواح
معجون سقراط اسمه "مفرح المحزون"
معدل الصلاة
معدل الصلاة
معدل الصلاة
معرب
كتاب معرفة أنواع علم (علوم) الحديث
كتاب معرفة أنواع علم (علوم) الحديث
كتاب معرفة أنواع العلوم
كتاب معرفة أنواع العلوم
معرفة الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة
رسالة في معرفة ما بين المفاهيم الخمس من النسب
معلومات
المعونة في علم (الحساب) الهوائي
المعين على فعل سنة التلقين
كتاب المغني في تدبير الأمراض ومعرفة العلل والأعراض
مفاتيح الغيب
مفتاح الصلاة ومرقاة النجاة
مفتاح الطب ومنهاج الطلاب
مفتاح العلوم
مفتاح العلوم
مقاصد المهملة
مقالة في كيفية تركيب طبقات العين
المقامة السندسية
مقدمة
المقدمة
المقدمة الأزهرية في علم العربية
مقدمة تتعلق بالمتولد بين مغلط وغيره
المقدمة الجزرية في التجويد
مقدمة الصلاة
مقدمة الصلاة
المقدمة في الصلاة
المقدمة في الصلاة
المقدمة في الصلاة
مقدمة في علم الحساب (الغبار)
مقدمة في علوم الحديث
المقدمة القرطبية
مقدمة لطيفة في ذكر الأفعال التي تفعل في الصلاة على قواعد المذاهب الأربعة
المقدمة الميدانية في علم التجويد
المقرئ
كتاب المقصود في الصرف
المقصود في الصرف
المقنع في علم الجبر والمقابلة
مكاتبة إلى أهل الكدية البيضاء
مكاتبة إلى إهل الكدية البيضاء
مكاشفة القلوب
ملتقى الأبحر
ملتقى الأبحر
ملتقى الأبحر
ملتقى الأبحر
ملتقى الأبحر
من عرف نفسه عرف ربه
رسالة في من يتولى (يتولد) الحكم بعد موت الباشات
المناجاة مناجاة ولي الحق
المناجاة مناجاة ولي الحق
مناجاة نبي الله موسى
منار الأنوار في أصول الفقه
منازل السائرين
مناقب سيدي العباس بن عبد المطلب
المنبهات على الاستعداد ليوم المعاد
رسالة في المنطق
منظومة
منظومة
منظومة
منظومة
منظومة
منظومة في المعفوات
منظومة أسماء الله الحسنى
المنظومة الحسنى في أسماء الله الحسنى
منظومة غزلية في ألقاب الحديث
منظومة غزلية في ألقاب الحديث
منظومة الفقه
منظومة في أسماء الله الحسنى
منظومة في حق عقائد أهل السنة والجماعة
المنهاج إلى تقويم الاعوجاج من الكتب المعتمدة في أصول الدين
كتاب منهاج التحقيق ومحاسن التلفيق في أصول الدين
منهج السالك إلى أشرف المسالك
المنهج الموصل إلى الطريق الأبهج
كتاب منية المصلي وغنية المبتدئ
المنير
كتاب الموازين الدرية المبينة لعقائد الفرق العلية
مواعظ نبي الله موسى
المواقف
المواقف
المواهب
المورد اللطيف في المولد الشريف
موصل الطلاب إلى قواعد الإعراب
مولد سيد ولد عرفان النبي المختار
مولد النبي
مولد النبي
مولد النبي
مولد النبي
مولد النبي
مولد النبي ، مخمس
ميثاق النساء
ميثاق ولي الزمان
ميثاق ولي الزمان
النامج في تعبير الرؤيا
نبذة في تدبير عمل الإكسير
نبذة في تعريف أوصاف سيف علي – كرمه الله وحرسه – المسمى بذي الفقار
نتائج الأفكار
نتائج الأفكار في علم العربية
نتيجة الفتاوي
نجاة العباد في يوم المعاد
نجاة القارئ من فضل البارئ والحاوي لأنوار التنزيل والصلاة على النبي الجليل
كتاب النجوم
نخبة التوحيد والأوراد
نخبة الفكر في اصطلاح أهل الأثر
رسالة في النذر بالتصدق
نزهة الأذهان في إصلاح الأبدان
نزهة الحساب (الأحباب) في علم (تعريف) الحساب
نزهة الحساب (الأحباب) في علم (تعريف) الحساب
نزهة النظار في علم الغبار
نزهة النظار في علم (قلم الهندي) الغبار
نزهة النظر
رسالة النساء الكبيرة
نسخة تقليد المقتنى
نسخة السجل المجتبى
النسخة الطالشية
النصيحة الإيمانية في فضيحة الملة النصرانية
رسالة في نظر الذمية إلى المسلمة
نظم أسماء الله الحسنى
نظم أسماء الله الحسنى
النظم المنثور
النعمة الكبرى على العالم بمولد سيد ولد آدم
النفحة العيدروسية في الطريقة النقشبندية
رسالة في النفس وفي دائها وأدويتها
نفيس الرياض لإعدام الأمراض
كتاب النقاية (الصغرى) في علم الهداية
نقاية قاضي خان
رسالة في نكاح الفضولي هل هو صحيح أو لا
نهاية المجلي ودرة المنتدي
نهاية المراد
كتاب نهج النجاة إلى المسائل المنتقاة
نوابغ الكلم
النوادر العينية في البوادر الغيبية
نوازل
نور الإيضاح ونجاة الأرواح
نور المعالي لشرح بدء الأمالي في أصول الدين
الهداية
هداية الحكمة
هداية الحكمة
كتاب الهداية من اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة
الهداية من الاعتقاد لكثرة نفع بين العباد
هدية ابن العماد إلى عبادة العباد
هدية ابن العماد لعبادة العباد
هدية على مذهب الإمام الجليل أبي حنيفة
هدية على مذهب الإمام الجليل أبي حنيفة
هدية على مذهب الإمام الجليل أبي حنيفة
هدية المريد
الهياكل السبعة
الوافي في علم الرمل
الوافي في الفروع
الوجه الوافي والمنهل الصافي
كتاب وحدة الوجود ومرآة الشهود
ورد السحر
ورد الورود وفيض البحر المورود
كتاب الورقات
كتاب الورقات
الوسيلة
الوسيلة الأحمدية
كتاب الوصايا
كتاب في الوصايا والأمثال والحكم من كلام رسول الله
وصية النبي لأبي هريرة
وصية النبي لعلي
رسالة وضع اليدين في الصلوات الخمس والعيدين
وقاية الرواية في مسائل الهداية

كما انني املك ايضا حوالي الف مخطوطة اخرى من مخطوطات الازهرية وغيرها

----------


## الفاضل

*هل هذه الأسماء هي جميع ما يحويه موقع مخطوطات طوكيو ؟ أم أنك لم تحمّل جميع ما في موقع طوكيو؟*

----------


## مجدي فياض

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل لديك مخطوطة كاملة للمحلى لابن حزم

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ناصر عبد القوي

أخي الكريم:
هل عندك مخطوط كامل لفتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر , وفيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير للمناوي- والمستصفى للغزالي
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبوإبراهيم

> ..............................  ................
> ارجو ان اتبادل المخطوطات مع الاخوة الاعضاء بشرط ان يكون الاخ من مصر او له احد بمصر او يستطيع ان يتبادل معي المخطوطات حيث انني لا استطيع ان ارفع شيء للموقع بسبب انني لا اعرف كيف ارفع حيث انني لست جيد بالنت ..................


الفاضل الشيخ شريف حنفي,
الأمر أسهل مما تتصور بل وأسهل من كتابة مثل ما كتبت هنا!
فلعلك تجيب طلبات الأخوة برفعها ووضع الروابط فينتفع بها الجميع ويعظم الأجر إن شاء الله.
ويمكنني-أو غيري من الأفاضل الأعضاء-شرح كيفية الرفع على المواقع وتزويدك بعناوين المحترم منها.هذا إن شئت.

----------


## نور الفجر

أخي العزيز :
هل لديك مخطوطات في أصول الفقه .. ليست مطبوعة بتحقيق في المكتبات ؟

إن كان لديك .. فراسلني على بريدي : ibrsms@maktoob.com

فقد أسافر إلى مصر قريباً ..

----------


## عباس28

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
أرجو من الأخ الفاضل حنفي أن يتكرم بإرسال الملف إلى عنواني: absbenyahia@yahoo.fr
وإن اللسان ليعجز عن شكره، ولا يكل بالدعاء له
كثـر الله من أمثالك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## صالح بن إبراهيم البرزنجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل حنفي المحترم:
ارجو من جنابك إرسال المخطوط الموسوم "الأشنهية في الفرائض" إلى بريدي الالكتروني  salehsaleh1978@yahoo.com
لأني بصدد تحقيقه وبحوزتي نسختين منه حصلت عليها من مكتبة مخطوطات الموصل. علماً أني باحث في مجال تحقيق المخطوطات الشرعية (الفقه الإسلامي). وأعمل مدرساً في جامعة الموصل.
هذا ... ولكم خالص شكري وامتناني وأدعو الله تعالى أن يوفقنا جميعاً لخدمة هذا الدين. والسلام عليكم

----------


## عبدالرحمن

سوف ارفع بعض المخطوطات الذي يريدها الاخوان من موقع طوكيو  ان شاء الله.

----------


## محمد المهدي

من فضلك أريد كتب افضائل والخواص والفوائد

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخ الفاضل حنفي المحترم:
> ارجو من جنابك إرسال المخطوط الموسوم "الأشنهية في الفرائض" إلى بريدي الالكتروني  salehsaleh1978@yahoo.com
> لأني بصدد تحقيقه وبحوزتي نسختين منه حصلت عليها من مكتبة مخطوطات الموصل. علماً أني باحث في مجال تحقيق المخطوطات الشرعية (الفقه الإسلامي). وأعمل مدرساً في جامعة الموصل.
> هذا ... ولكم خالص شكري وامتناني وأدعو الله تعالى أن يوفقنا جميعاً لخدمة هذا الدين. والسلام عليكم


من هنا

----------


## ياسر حسنين

طلب مخطوط

 :السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أريد مخطوط:التمييز لما أودعه الزمخشرى من الإعتزال فى تفسير كتاب الله العزيز
وجزاكم الله خيرا  " الرجاء ارساله على البريد الالكترونى:yhasanen@  yahoo.com

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

الأخ المكرم/شريف حنفي -بارك الله فيه-

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فإني أحمد إليك الله الذي لا إله إلا هو، وبعد:

فهل يمكن أن أحصل على هذه المخطوطات على أقراصٍ صلبة (DvD) مقابل ((مبلغ مادي)) تحدده أنت كما تشاء؟!؛ فإني لا أملك مخطوطات للتبادل سوى «مخطوطات المصطفى»؛ وهي 34 قرصًا عاديًا؛ ولا أظنك تعدمها. مع العلم أني مقيم في مصر.

أرجو الإفادة بارك الله فيك

----------


## فوزى محمد أمين ملطان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... هل بلامكان اخى العزيز ان ترسل مخطوطة عقود الجواهر المنيفة فى ادلة مذهب الامام ابى حنيفة لانى بصدد القيام بتحقيقها واكون لك من الشاكرين

----------


## فوزى محمد أمين ملطان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... هل بلامكان اخى العزيز ان ترسل مخطوطة عقود الجواهر المنيفة فى ادلة مذهب الامام ابى حنيفة لانى بصدد القيام بتحقيقها واكون لك من الشاكرين  وهذا هو الاميل       fawzymalatan@yahoo.com

----------


## تامر الجبالي

الأخ فوزي هذه بيانات أربع طبعات قد تساعدك في عملك


http://catalog.library.ksu.edu.sa/digital/390839.html

http://catalog.library.ksu.edu.sa/digital/366852.html

http://catalog.library.ksu.edu.sa/digital/327512.html

http://catalog.library.ksu.edu.sa/digital/342471.html

----------


## بلال بن عبد الصابرقديري

أخوكم يحتاج إلى نسخة من مخطوك: الديباجة على سنن ابن ماجة للدميري
آمل مراسلتي على البريد الالكتروني لأنني أمي الى حد بعيد بالنت وقد يعقب أحد الكرام النجباء بوجود المخطوط عنده ولا اطلع على تعقيبه أما البريد الالكتروني فأسرع أيسر لي وله.
لاحرمكم الله الاجر والمثوبة.

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
آمل من الأخ الكريم أن يوافينا رعاه الله بالمخطوطات التالية :
رسالة في آداب البحث
رسالة في أصول الحديث
تحرير القواعد المنطقية
رونق التفاسير
رسالة في فن المناظرة
كتاب الأزهار المتناثرة في الأخبار المتواترة لحاجتي لها ،كوني قد بدأت حزمة من التحقيقات القريبة للموضوعات المشار اليها ،وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تامر الجبالي

الأخ الكريم شريف، لاحظت أنك لا ترد على الإخوة !..
وعندي استفسار، وسأكتبه على أي حال

هل "الرسالة الكسبية في الفرق بين الجبر والقدر"، لإبراهيم بن حسن الكوراني (ت1101هـ) أم لغيره ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

بارك الله فيك اخي  لو سمحت للضروة اريد:
تفاسير الخيرات
تفسير
تفسير 
تفسير 
تفسير القرآن
تفسير كبير
التفسير الكبير
الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن
رونق التفاسير

والمرجوا ارسال الباقي
amrway@gmail.com
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## ابوعبدالمؤمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى العزيز لو  كل المواقع تتبع  اسلوبك هذا لما تمكنت انت من الحصول على هذا الكم من المخطوطات ،لذا انصحك بأن ترفع هذه المخطوطات على المنتدى ويدعوا لك الجميع وان كنت لاتعرف كيفية الرفع فيمكن ان تشرح طريقة رفع هذه المخطوطات من مواقعها الاصلية.

مع العلم انني لست محتاج لهذه المحطوطات ولكن ضع في اعتبارك ان هناك من لا يملك ما يبادلك به وفي الوقت نفسه هو ماحتاج لما بين يديك.
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## صبيح خليل محمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا من الاخ حنفي رفع مخطوطات التي تخص العقائد وجزاك الله الجنة

----------


## محمود الخليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك هل لديك كتاب (مبارق الأزهار شرح مشارق الأنوار)لأبن الملك 
ارجو الرد جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## مصمم

والله جزيت خير الجزاء  وأسال الله ان ينفع بنا المسلمين

----------


## المفيدي

أخي شريف حنفي آمل من إرسالها على ايميل ولك من جزيل الشكرem2006e@hotmail.com

----------


## ياسين الطنجي

ألا تكرمت بتحميلها تباعا ولك الأجر إن شاء الله

----------


## أبودعاء

أخي الكريم شريف حنفي هل لي أن أتواصل معك ؟ أنا من القليوبية ـ مصر وهذا إيميليahmedrokh79@yahoo.  com

----------


## أبوخالد العيني

أخواني أكثر العناوين موجودة على هذا الرابط موقع مخطوطات طوكيو 
http://translate.googleusercontent.c...biAjb9mba_awag

ماعليك إلا أن تختار ثم تنزل المخطوط صفحة صفحة 
وأرجو الدعاء

----------


## الاستراباذي

> أخواني أكثر العناوين موجودة على هذا الرابط موقع مخطوطات طوكيو 
> http://translate.googleusercontent.c...biajb9mba_awag
> 
> ماعليك إلا أن تختار ثم تنزل المخطوط صفحة صفحة 
> وأرجو الدعاء


السلام عليكم أخي 
بارك الله فيك وشكر لك وفتح عليك، لكن لم تنبهنا إلى كيفية التحميل؟

----------


## محمد الطيب محمد الامام

اخي الكريم / اخواني الاكارم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احتاج  لمخطوط مصنفه عيسي بن ابان او كتاب له محقق فقد وجدنا له اراء اصوليه وعناوين لكتب هي "  اثبات القياس ، اجتهاد الراي ، خبر الواحد ، كتاب الحجج " جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم .
محمد الطيب - السودان - الخرطوم 0 طالب دراسات اسلامية
mohtix60@yahoo.com

----------


## الدكتور ليث قهير الأنباري

السلام عليكم ... 
أخي العزيز أنا بحاجة ماسة إلى مخطوط لملا علي القاري بعنوان (رسالة في اللامات) الرجاء إذا كانت موجودة إرسالها إلى إيميلي الخاص :
hatim_alhiti@yahoo.com 
وشكري مقدماً ...

----------


## عمر المدرس

لب الألباب في علم الإعراب

ارجو منك ارسالها على هذا البريد

omar_alansar@yahoo.com

----------


## أحمد يوسف الخالدي

أرجوا إرسالها إلى البريد التالي اخي في الله 

aydm_22@hotmail.com
نفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين

         اتمنى ان يكون ذلك في اسرع وقت ممكن اخي الحبيب

----------


## منال صلاح الدين الشمري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وأحسن اليك
هل بالامكان ارسال أي مخطوطة تتعلق بألفاظ الجنة والنار 
عنواني البريدي    manalfgh@yahoo.com
تقبل احترامي

----------

